# Question for breeders about hand-washing



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, I have two litters, one with 2 six week old pups, and one with 7 four week old pups. On Monday, I mowed the lawn and got sun-poisoning again -- you would think I would learn. Well, anyway, my hands are a mess. 

And, I am washing them so much that they are cracked and bleeding all over. I wash them after I pick up puppies for whatever reason, and I wash them between dealing with the different litters, like, after I clean the one box, I will wash my hands and then go in and clean the other box, and then wash my hands. I feed them 4 times a day, and wash my hands before and in-between feeding each litter, and then when I am done.

And I will play with them when they are not eating, and then wash my hands. 

Does anyone have any tips on what to do to promote healing for my hands. This is one thing where gloves are out of the question. But somethering my hands it lotions seems like a bad Idea as well.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Darn. No gloves or lotion. There went my ideas.

When I used to do that same thing (washing hands every 5 minutes all day) sometimes I would have to resort to either hydrocortisone lotion (at most twice a day for a couple days) or a liberal application of a good lotion (Neutragena's Norwegian Formula) and then into a pair of plastic gloves for the night.

Outside of that, maybe a moisturizing hand soap. Are you using an alcohol based hand sanitizer after washing? Those can dry skin out like crazy, and with proper hand washing technique they aren't necessary.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I wreck my hands at work, grease, dirt, welding heat, chemicals, multiple washing etc... They end up getting cracked, bleeding. Just use lotion a time or two before bed otherwise you'll just wash it off again. Usually works in a couple days for me.


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

Bag Balm from the feed store. Better than any lotion you can buy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No alcohol based hand sanitizers. I use the bottle of reddish germ-killing stuff that they use on dogs, real common, the name will not come up. Starts with a b, I think. Or antibacterial dial soft soap in the bathroom, and dishwashing liquid in the kitchen. Just depends which direction I am going in next as to where my hands get washed. 

I can apply lotion before bed, I will try that. I have some aveno stuff that seems pretty good. I do have sensitive skin anyway. I have also been accused of being a chronic hand washer by one of my doctors years ago, just hard on the skin. I am very careful to avoid unnecessary scented stuff in soaps, etc, anyway. And with the sun, well, I can't be outside for more than a few minutes without getting some reaction.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

misfits said:


> Bag Balm from the feed store. Better than any lotion you can buy.


I think I have a jar in my car. That's a good idea. I will try that tonight.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Out of curiosity, why no gloves?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

quit the antibacterial soap. It's unnecessary & actually harmful as it builds more drug resistant bacteria. Also hard on your skin.

Use good quality lotion (Eucerin is one brand) or cream. Cheap or moderate lotion just isn't the same.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

For soap my dermatologist said to use just basic dove bar soap. I have really bad eczema I ended up having to leave my job because the excessive washing where I had to wash my hands like three different times within a five minute period for eight hours or more. I was literally scratching chunks of skin off it was so bad by the time I ended up quitting.

For lotion before I was prescribed with Mometasone Furoate I used Aveeno Eczema lotion which was great but I also used Bag Balm.

I also used latex free nitrile gloves anytime I had to come in contact with water or something that would make me need to wash my hands excessively. 

Good luck with the itching, cracking and bleeding hands  I know it's a tough one to deal with.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

During winter, my hands 99% of the time end up with cracks, sometimes bleeding. What has worked best for me anyway is vit e oil. I just poke a hole in the capsules, squeeze the oil out spread on my hands. I'll layer it sometimes with coconut oil, but have to watch out that the brats don't follow me around trying to lick the coconut off.

And yeah, the antibacterial soap .... is making your hands worse with the drying.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Well, I use Turtle oil from Mexico, which is now really; Shark oil. I have a dry spot on my middle finger (no pun intended) where the pen would rest for writing, that I cover with a band-aid because it keeps getting bigger will not heal, and is dry. I don't write more then 2 checks a month so what gives > ?

I would use coconut oil, dip and repeat. But, I also had my first dog run around the house with my baby bottle nipple in her mouth (Candy) 1959 ish and I just put it in my mouth, no problem, alive and somewhat well, 55 years later. Grandmother had a fit..


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I can guarantee results just by using Aquaphor lotion and white gloves only at night. My husband's dermatologist had him do this for a week and his hands were back to normal. His hands were so bad he couldn't make a fist. 

Aquaphor just recently came off the prescription required list.

The reason for the gloves required is that the stuff is almost Vaseline like and you want it to absorb not rub off.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

We also swear by aquaphor. My significant other has incredibly dry skin that cracks and bleeds and it works wonders just putting it on at night. I also use it when the kids are sick and I'm washing my hands and little hands 100 times a day. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Don't use "antibacterial" soap. It's a gimmick, as ALL soap is antibacterial. See if you can find a gentler handsoap. I like the Trader Joe's lavender liquid handsoap, if you have a Trader Joe's nearby. If not, any glycerin liquid soap will be better than what you're using now. Since I have my hands in shampoo and water all day long, and they will get dry and chapped if I'm not careful, I'm somewhat of an expert in hand care.

I use Eucerin lotion probably 5 times a day. They also make this lotion called "liquid glove" which is supposed to create a moisture barrier on the skin, but it will wash off with repeated handwashings. There is a beeswax-based skin cream that works pretty well, it's made by The Honey Guy and it's called Waterblocker. You can find it online. But honestly, the best thing I've found that lasts through repeated washing is straight up lanolin oil. It's thick and sticky when you first put it on, but once it rubs in and gets absorbed, it will last through several washings. You can find lanolin oil online through Amazon and it's inexpensive. Some folks are allergic to it though, so make sure you're not before you buy a big bottle. Lanolin oil is also great for dogs, I make a hot oil treatment by mixing about a teaspoon of lanolin oil in a gallon of hot water, mix well, pour over the dog, and leave in. Yes it smells like a wet wool sweater, but you can add essential oils to it that make it smell nice (I use cedar and lavender).

Slathering up your hands with hand cream and wearing gloves at night can really help, too.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Take a look at this soap made from goats milk, just saw this on the news the other day. The soap is supposed to be great for skin issues/cracked skin, might be worth a try?

Goat Milk Stuff LLC :: Goat Milk Soap Testimonials


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I was given a bar of goats milk soap a couple years ago and it is wonderful, it is very gentle and non drying, I often buy it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It sounds like you are over doing it. If all your dogs are healthy, why worr som much about hand washing? Puppies should be strong enough to handle their own breeder's bacteria. That's where they got started with. You run more risk with your bleeding hands than the pups do.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

vaseline and put socks over your hands at night


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No gloves with the puppies, because they need to smell my skin, and I need to touch them. Very important. 

I just do not want to spread anything from one litter to the other. Jenna has something going on, with some boils, and a yeast infection. Two pups are small. I have had her to the vet a couple of times. Today again, blood work, recheck, etc. I have some problems with my immune system, asthma, thyroid, diabetes. Which means that if I get sick, it hangs on forever. So I try to avoid the germs as much as possible.

Anyway, long story short, I am washing my hands away. I will dump the antibacterial soap, and use my dove. I did get the bag balm out, last night. STINK!!! It is made of lanolin, I think I read on it. Yesterday my hands were swelled up, and indeed making a fist was out of the question. But the bag balm did help. I was able to sleep anyway.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Traveler's Mom said:


> I can guarantee results just by using Aquaphor lotion and white gloves only at night. My husband's dermatologist had him do this for a week and his hands were back to normal. His hands were so bad he couldn't make a fist.
> 
> Aquaphor just recently came off the prescription required list.
> 
> ...


Aquaphor is super! I used it on my tattoo  but found out is is great for regular wear and tear too, after all it is designed for baby skin. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I feel your pain, sometimes in the winter when I am grooming a lot I call myself lizard lady because my hands are so dry and cracked. 
I use dove hypoallergenic/sensitive skin unscented bar and body soap. Regular dove doesn't seem to hurt but the other stuff is the same price so why not. I place it where I need it - kitchen, bathroom and downstairs sink. I wash my hands a lot too and when I'm busy I am more likely to just use the dish soap beside the kitchen sink rather than go to the bathroom to wash my hands. I also use latex gloves for when I will need to wash my hands often in a short period of time. I use them to prepare the dogs meals (I feed raw) and some cleaning. I still wash my hands of course, but I don't need to as often. And I lather on the lotion before I go to bed and any other time I can. Usually just when I go to bed though. 
I make sure everything I buy is unscented. And goats milk soap is wonderful stuff. I have yet to break down and use the bag balm though lol.


----------



## Liberatore (May 25, 2012)

Don't use dishsoap, it's formulated to cut grease - it will strip the oils in your skin and dry your hands. Neutrogena hand lotion works excellent, you only need a little after each hand washing and it's not greasy. Straight Glycerin soap. And don't worry about the puppies needing to 'smell your hands' they're getting enough of your scent without that, although rubber gloves can do damage anyway. You might want to try a soap with chlorhexidine in it after handling the sick dog. 

Ang


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

selzer said:


> Jenna has something going on, with some boils, and a yeast infection. Two pups are small. I have had her to the vet a couple of times. Today again, blood work, recheck, etc. I have some problems with my immune system, asthma, thyroid, diabetes. Which means that if I get sick, it hangs on forever. So I try to avoid the germs as much as possible.


I understand now. Protect your hands and let the pups smell your arms, legs etc. There is plenty of scent from you/ Or give them an old T shirt that you have just worn.
That is tough, wishing you good healing.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I used the bag balm last night, was able to sleep again, yay! Today had to mow the lawn again, and used the aveno sun screen, that helped a LOT. I have three days' worth of dishes in my sink now, and that actually helps as well -- not washing dishes constantly. Have to do it today though. 

Anyhow, it is a lot better. Also, Jenna's thyroid is ok, got a call from the vet on the bloodwork today. I groomed her and pulled out all the hair she is shedding, and have been applying apple cider vinegar to her skin. The reason he thought thyroid is because her 7 puppies are 4 weeks old, and she is at 90 pounds. She hasn't been dragged down by the little buggers. But we are doing antibiotics for the boils/fever now, and for the yeast, all we can do is groom and apply the ACV, because of the pups. 

At least I protected them from further damage from the sun today while mowing, and the cracks are starting to close up. 

There is a lot of handwashing in this. It just goes with the territory. But the aveno seems like really good stuff. 

The soap in the bathroom is softsoap, not specifically antibacterial. I had a bar of homemade stuff that was great. I have dove sensitive skin bars, and will use that for most washing now, and leave the soft soap for visitors.


----------

